# Hilfe! Java Anwendung läuft nicht.



## BFreakout (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo@all,

ich hab leider Keine Ahnung von Java. Jetzt dachte ich mir das ich hier zu denn Java Göttern mal Anfrage.

Das Problem:

Ein Kunde von mir benutzt 2 Java Programme Extern von einem anderen Server aus.

Das 1 Programm ist eine ältere Version und läuft auch nur mit Java 1.4.2-04 / Java 1.4.2_06.
Das 2 Programm ist die Neue Version und läuft nur mit der Neusten Java Version.

Auf seinem Computer, mit allen Sicherheits Updates, Einstellungen etc. läuft die Neue Version überhaupt nicht (Es läd überhaupt nicht im Browser, nur ein Weisser Bildschirm). Allerdings die Alte Version Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Zum Testen haben wir einen Nackten Windows Rechner Installiert ohne Updates und spezielen Einstellungen, da läuft die Neue Version einwandfrei.

Da er aber nur seinen Computer mit denn Einstellungen nutzen darf, brauch ich unbedingt Ratschläge,
was es für einstellungen etc. geben kann wo Java zicken macht.

Soweit ich rausbekommen konnte, darf es keine Probleme geben wenn mehrere Java Versionen auf dem Computer Installiert sind.

Was ich auch noch getestet hab sind verschiedene Browser. IE6, MoZilla, Firefox etc..

Infos zum System:

BS:            Windows XP Pro (Service Pack2)
Browser:    IE6

Würde mich um Hilfe sehr freuen,

Viele Grüße

BFreakout


----------

